# Carbon Express Customer Service - ??????? REALLY



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

First let me state that I have used Carbon Express for years and have been very loyal to there brand! This is what happen to me just the other day and I wanted to see if anyone else had the same experience or if this was a isolated event.

Bought a Dz X-Jammer 27 from LAS at Newberry ASA. Went home and set them up and one arrow "clean" broke right in half in my hand when I took it to put it in the Easton arrow saw to cut. This was to me a flawed arrow somehow to have such a clean break. I was instructed by shop employees to contact Carbon Express and they would take care of it.

I called Carbon Express the next day and spoke to a man named Tony. He was very short with me and told me that I needed to contact LAS since I bought it from them. I told him I was hoping he would be able to help me since I felt it was a quality control issue instead a problem of the vendor. He told me I would have to call LAS since that was were I bought them from. I called LAS and explained what happen and they told me to contact Carbon Express. I called Tony back and told him this and he seemed very put out by it. He told me to ship the broke arrow to them for an inspection and said he never heard of something like this happening and ask me time and time again if I shot the arrow. I told him no cause I had not even fletched the darn thing yet. I was told to ship it back to Carbon Express and they would look at it and decide what the proper actions would be to take care of this. I was shocked to been told this. I bought and paid for there product and didnt buy a broke arrow. I am not made of money and it kinda ticked me off that I had to pay shipping back to them which I was told would not be returned to me. 

I really like Carbon Express arrows and I think they make a good product but this so far has left a sour taste in my mouth. I hope maybe I just caught them on a bad day and this isnt how they handle all there issues but this is what happen to me. I hope they will do what is right and send me a arrow back that I can use. I would like to see my shipping charges return to me also but not crossing my fingers on it. I put a letter in with the arrow letting them know how I felt about this whole deal hope it helps some.

Am I taking this the wrong way??? I didnt think it was good business to question you customers on a product concern but I may be wrong!

Can anyone else tell me what there experience has been with Carbon Express Customer Service????


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

never had to deal with them..i shoot easton.
good luck.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I will update the outcome from this no doubt.....I have been very loyal to Carbon Express and hope maybe was just having a bad day at the office


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, I think LAS should have taken carry of the problem. I do feel Carbon Express has the right to inspect the arrow. Would you expect CX to replace the arrow is it was found negligence on LAS's part? Of course, I want a dozen matched arrows, not one just picked out and sent to me.
A letter berating CX and one arrow over a period of X years? I would have addressed the issue politely as those who answer the phones aren't always the ones that read the mail.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sonny
you make a good point....maybe my emotions got the best of me but them arrows were not cheap I paid close to $200 for them!!! Hope this has a good outcome to be honest with you cause I like CX but of they won't back there product I'll be forced to switch.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

send all of them back, if they dont stand behind them get some Gold Tips! I had the very same issue with fatboys, easton did nothing so now I shoot Gold Tips!


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

LAS should've taken care of you, sent the arrow/s back to CE for replacement/refund, one more reason to lose the middleman and deal direct (save yourself the hassle and some money at the same time)

always visual inspect the inside of the shafts for scoring*


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

LAS shoud have helped you out with this im really surprised they didnt step up to the plate. good luck just bought a dozen myself friday from a local dealer


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

That's nice..My Dealer just ordered all of us shooters a dozen of our choice. I ordered the XJammer27 Pro's..
On another note, last yr I ordered a doz. Fatboy 500's and opened the pk. and weighed each shaft and 1-arrow was 20-something gr. heavier. I know the 400's are 7.8 gpi so I measured and calculated the wt. The wt. matched a 400. I called Easton and they gave me an RA# I sent it back to them at my expense(Ugh). I have yet to this day gotten it or a replacement back, I have called several times..It pissed me off!! 
One day, I'll learn to stick with Gold Tip. I have never had a problem with them. It's amazing that Tim or someone will help you anytime that you call them.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been shooting X-Jammer 27 Pro's for a year and they are tough as nails! Best arrows I have shot in a long time.....


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I also believe it should be handled by LAS since they sold the arrow, than if they found it was a quality issue they could have contacted CE and returned the product. No telling how LAS handled the arrows.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolutely LAS's responsibility to deal with the Mfg. As arrows are matched in lots, you should have returned your arrows to LAS and let them deal with CX. LAS took your money, not CX.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

i had a problem with CE CXL 250 Pros last year. i bought a dozen and at least 3 flew erratically. I called them and they told me to ship those 3 back to look at in their equipment, and they would replace if found bad. The replacements showed up much faster than figured, so it was apparent they just sent them when they received mine. no complaints, except they didnt ship new inserts. No biggie and I still use CE.

Tony must have had a bad day.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

You paid 200, you have a right to be upset!




Babyk said:


> Sonny
> you make a good point....maybe my emotions got the best of me but them arrows were not cheap I paid close to $200 for them!!! Hope this has a good outcome to be honest with you cause I like CX but of they won't back there product I'll be forced to switch.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

LAS should have replaced the arrows and them they deal with Carbon Express since they are a dealer. That would be like a Ford or GM dealer telling you to contact the plant that produce your new car when there is a quality issue with the car. Does not work that way. Carbon Express still a great company and arrow manufacture so therefore let LAS deal with them. 

Bear


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> I have been shooting X-Jammer 27 Pro's for a year and they are tough as nails! Best arrows I have shot in a long time.....


That sounds great. I am excited about trying these. I have been shooting FullBores. With these, I can increase point weight for a better FOC and hopefully components fit better than Easton FullBore ones. Probably will order either g-bushing or the super uni by Shrewd. Or would you use the pin nocks?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Carbon Express has there own model bushing you can get from LAS call them up they will know what your talking about


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Update....Carbon Express shipped me a replacement arrow via ups
Stood behind there product and replaced it
End result leaves me happy I don't have to eat a brand new arrow so all in all am happy!


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Babyk said:


> First let me state that I have used Carbon Express for years and have been very loyal to there brand! This is what happen to me just the other day and I wanted to see if anyone else had the same experience or if this was a isolated event.
> 
> Bought a Dz X-Jammer 27 from LAS at Newberry ASA. Went home and set them up and one arrow "clean" broke right in half in my hand when I took it to put it in the Easton arrow saw to cut. This was to me a flawed arrow somehow to have such a clean break. I was instructed by shop employees to contact Carbon Express and they would take care of it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately dreadful service seems to be the norm these days rather than the exception with the larger companies. They just dont care about the little guy when they have so many customers. This is why so many businesses are folding these days eventually they have lost touch with their customers as they strive to make shareholders happy. If you think dealing with Carbon Express on QC issues is a bad experience try calling Fuse (Hoyt) truly the most shocking experience i have had and i have shot there stuff for many years. They just don't want to hear it if it a QC issue and they tie your hands by not letting their crap be sold by mail/online so you have to travel 300 miles to take back a $100 product.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

Babyk said:


> Update....Carbon Express shipped me a replacement arrow via ups
> Stood behind there product and replaced it
> End result leaves me happy I don't have to eat a brand new arrow so all in all am happy!


Obviously by shipping a new one they accept their QC is crap along with the returned product, therefore i would personally find it disgusting that they didn't return your shipping. I know from here it would cost me more to ship an arrow than it is worth.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I wrote them a letter and put it in the boxs with the arrow letting them know I was not happy I was having to pay for return shipping back to them but I got no letter in return only a phone call and a arrow sent back to me.....


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

As many have said, LAS should have handled this on behalf of the customer since they sold the arrows to the customer. I had thought LAS was the "cream of the crop" archery supply company until my most recent experience with them. Unfortunately, bigger is not too often better. In LAS's case, I felt my questions were considered insignificant rather then an opportunity to provide quality customr service. In my case, most of my business is done through my local dealer expect when I was in a hurry. Now rather then the frustration of dealing with LAS, I will just and stay local which is a better idea anyhow. 

Glad you had your arrow replaced in the end.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Labs said:


> As many have said, LAS should have handled this on behalf of the customer since they sold the arrows to the customer. I had thought LAS was the "cream of the crop" archery supply company until my most recent experience with them. Unfortunately, bigger is not too often better. In LAS's case, I felt my questions were considered insignificant rather then an opportunity to provide quality customr service. In my case, most of my business is done through my local dealer expect when I was in a hurry. Now rather then the frustration of dealing with LAS, I will just and stay local which is a better idea anyhow.
> 
> Glad you had your arrow replaced in the end.


LAS has always been there for me and recently bent over backwards over a $5 tube of glue that they lost money on..


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I also think LAS should have corrected this problem. I like LAS they have a good variety but I have had a couple not so good experiences with them. Nothing major just a couple minor things. I also think Carbon Express should have looked over the arrow but should for sure give you your shipping money back.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

As stated Carbon Express has taken care of me. Thanks for all the post

Mods can you lock thread????


----------

